# Franklin Engines



## gedson (Oct 8, 2010)

My Partner and I came across a clip wing J-3a month ago that has a Franklin Sport 4B1SER, 130 HP fixed pitch engine mounted on it. Unit is set-up for inverted oil and fuel. Any one have experience with these besides the normal negatives about Franklin engines.


We picked it to play with while we finishthe EAA Biplane.


----------

